# Tokyo Preview: Edgy Nissan Roox Makes Cube Look Like a Ball



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

If you polled the folks in Nissan's design department to see what their favorite artist is, we have little doubt Picasso would be a popular choice. The cubist designs at Nissan have been popular as of late, but don't expect to see the new Roox model heading to North America to join its big brother Cube any time soon.

The Roox is classified as a min-car, meaning that it slots in even below sub-compact models like Nissan's Versa. The square design, however, makes it ideal for cargo. Nissan has also equiped the model with minivan-style sliding side doors, making it not only ideal for passengers in tight spaces, but also for use as an urban cargo vehicle.

More details about the Roox will be revealed when Nissan oficially unveils the new car at the Tokyo Auto Show on October 21st.

More: *Tokyo Preview: Edgy Nissan Roox Makes Cube Look Like a Ball* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## sweets (Oct 8, 2009)

*'94 Maxima 3000V6 engine part "ATI75-15" "3Z230"*

Could you tell me the name & function of this valve externally attached to the top of the engine is? It has two small hoses attached to it, it's on the battery side of the compartment & has a thin mesh what appears to be a filter around the inside of it that has worn out. It has the #s "ATI175-15" & below that "3Z230".
94 Maxima Sedan 3000 V6 engine
Thank you


----------

